
Business Insider omits Firefox from browser charts - dotmanish
http://www.businessinsider.com/browser-usage-chart-internet-explorer-usage-dips-on-weekends-2013-7
======
haldujai
They simply mislabeled the original image, Opera should read Firefox, and the
red unlabeled line should read Opera.

Source:

[http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-ww-
daily-20130520-2013070...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-ww-
daily-20130520-20130701)

